# Hello from Qc !



## Bluebird1337 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi guys ! Currently making a small (very small) CNC setup in my basement. Gonna make a new thread to show you that. Im just a hobbyist, little background but nothing impressive. Thanks!


----------



## Beez12 (Jun 1, 2021)

Welcome, love to see pictures of other peoples setups! Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Doggggboy (Jun 1, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 1, 2021)

Welcome from Ottawa!


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 1, 2021)

Welcome from Calgar.  What type of CNC, milling machine, router or something else?


----------



## Tomc938 (Jun 1, 2021)

Welcome from the other side of the country (Vancouver Island)


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 1, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome from Saskatchewan


----------



## Bluebird1337 (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks all !!



Johnwa said:


> Welcome from Calgar.  What type of CNC, milling machine, router or something else?



Tormach PCNC 440, i will make a new thread ! Thanks!

EDIT: https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/my-tinny-cnc-spot-setup.3461/


----------



## Hruul (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome.


----------

